# need advice please



## Oscarthegrouch (Dec 22, 2011)

So my girlfriend of 2 years whom i have a 1yearold with left me before the holidays because of me and my drinking anger and otherwise worthlessness so i went off for a month in a half giving her space but still talking cuz we have a child, and i worked on myself fixing the things that she did not like so i get back to her home town where we came to for the holidays and got a hotel room she brought over our kid to stay with me and stops by everyday to see us but she just gets upset mad or crying when she see's how much i've changed and tells me why couldn't you have changed sooner (Am I too Late) plus she is now with my best friend whom i have now stop talking to and she keeps telling me how happy they are just rubbing it in my face telling me that he wants to see me that he's still my friend. I know i deserve this cuz i was an ass but is she messing with me or is she for real do i have a chance still or is it over


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Dec 22, 2011)

will someone please answer me...


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Regardless of how it goes, get some individual counseling. The fact that you have taken time to improve yourself tells you that you can make good choices.

If you can convince her to attend marriage counseling, even though you are not married, do it. 

Sorry you are in the situation you are in now. Keep working on yourself. A man work presents a strong image like you are doing, is an attractive trait to women. 

Even us guys need help from time to time.


----------

